# Lash-up of the week?



## Lakc (Jul 19, 2010)

I am not proud of this, but it did work, so I could keep it out of the mistakes, blunders, and boo boo's section. In America, this is probably considered Rube Goldberg, I forget the English gent that epitomized the concept on the other side of the pond. 





Often, one of the biggest, and usually the first, challenge of machining is workholding. I wouldnt recommend this particular method, but it only had to drill out a stripped thread for an insert, and it worked better then doing it by hand. 
Does anyone have any similar pictures of goofy lash-up's they have had to use?


----------



## steamer (Jul 19, 2010)

Boring the prop strut for my steam launch!

It's hanging 6 feet off the table!  ;D....thats OK, I wasn't working on that end....but it was funny....got it done!

Got a picture somewhere...I'll dig it out...

Dave


----------



## Woz (Jul 20, 2010)

Jeff,

Heath Robinson may be the name your trying to think of.

Woz


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 20, 2010)

I work for a scale company. We have a hand dollyfor moving 500 lb Test blocks.
The handle broke on the cart. The boss kept saying it would be sent out for repair. I realty do not not doing those repairs at home somewhat due to liability and mostly be cause of lack of compensation most of the time. 
Anyway IIRC a piece of 1/2 water pipe through a piece of 1 1/2. Lots of old weld. So removed most of the old handle with the 4 1/2 in grinder then drilled out the stub on the south bend lathe . the pipe was 4 foot long so put a bit in the head stock held the pipe by hand and used the QCTP with and empty holder to rest the part against then just cranked on that longitudinal feed handle. setups sometimes have to be creative. 
Tin


----------



## Blogwitch (Jul 20, 2010)

If it is stable, safe and gets the job done, then it is correct.

Sometimes, you just have to push the boundaries a little to achieve the final result.


Bogs


----------



## Lakc (Jul 20, 2010)

Woz  said:
			
		

> Heath Robinson may be the name your trying to think of.


Yes indeed, that was the name I was trying to remember, thanks!


----------

